# Signs and Symptoms of Pregnancy



## RoyalGermanShep09

My 2 1/2 Shepherd might (we are hoping) be pregnant! We bred her 30 days ago, but we are not sure if she is pregnant or not. Other than getting the ultrasound done later in the pregnancy, are there any signs we can look for here at home?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Oooh! I love puppies  I can't help you with pregnancy symptoms, but I do have a question--is this the first litter you have ever had?

I'm interested in getting a puppy soon, and I'm sure others on the board are as well...

Can you post her and the males pedigrees? I would love to see what titles they have. And how are both of their hips? 

Are you offering a hip/health guarantee for the puppies? If you have a copy of the contract I would love to see it 

Also-- How are you going to match each puppy for the buyer? Do you check homes/rental agreements or anything else from the buyer?

Sorry for all the questions...I was told to ask all of these before purchasing a puppy from anyone to make sure it will have a good temperament and desire to work and no hip/elbow problems, and that the breeder would help me in the future with problems.


----------



## Emoore

I once placed a $500 deposit with a very experience breeder for a litter I was told was bred. Later in the pregnancy ultrasound showed she was not pregnant after all, so I'm thinking there's really no way you can look and tell.


----------



## RoyalGermanShep09

*Reply to x0emiroxy0x*

To x0emiroxy0x, 
When my Husband goes to work tomorrow he is going to get all of our Pedigree info and post it! This is the first time we have ever bred any of our dogs! We are extremely unfamiliar with the breeding part of the process, but we both have experience with delivering puppies and caring for them after birth!


----------



## RoyalGermanShep09

Reply to Emoore, 
I had heard that the ultrasound is the only definite way of telling, but I am just so curious to see if it took! I also want to make sure we have enough time to prepare with supplies and have enough time to build her a whelping box!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Do you have any kids in the house? Hopefully they're around to experience the miracle of birth too.


----------



## Jax08

Paul! oke:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

RoyalGermanShep09 said:


> To x0emiroxy0x,
> When my Husband goes to work tomorrow he is going to get all of our Pedigree info and post it! This is the first time we have ever bred any of our dogs! We are extremely unfamiliar with the breeding part of the process, but we both have experience with delivering puppies and caring for them after birth!


Make sure he finds all the hip scores/x-rays, elbows too for the potential puppy owners to have for reference. Not sure you have finalized the puppy warranty agreements yet. If you need to refer to some sure we can come up with it. Make sure the puppy owners know right up front that you will take ANY puppy back if there is an issue with it ever. You get first dibs. They may be concerned that it will be harder for you to place an older dog but just make sure you tell them that all responsible owners are responsible for ALL their puppies for their lifetimes.

I think your name will be on the microchip paperwork too. So when the puppy owner gets that with the limited registration information, it will come back to you too.

Good luck with the litter! Make sure you send you potential puppy owners to http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html so they'll understand more about the breed.

:wub:

Just found some sample warrantys!

http://wildhauskennels.com/warranty.htm

http://www.starkepfoten.com/schutzhund-forms/purchasecontractdemo.htm

http://www.alpinek9.com/warranty.html


----------



## Lucy Dog

Jax08 said:


> Paul! oke:


Come on... it's all about the kids! What's the point of a pregnancy if the kids can't share the experience too?!


----------



## Castlemaid

I moved the post from General Information to the Breeding section, more likely to get answers from experienced breeders.

*NOTE: This is a preemptive Moderator warning to keep the responses respectful and on subject. *

As for the original question - I'm not a breeder, but having pestered a breeder in the past awaiting a breeding and a whelp for a pup, my understanding is that there is no sure way to tell early before the ultrasound if the bitch is pregnant or not. I've also heard of instances (I know of two), where the ultrasound did show developing pups, but then were re-absorbed.


----------



## wolfstraum

Schäferhund Home :: Health :: Brood Bitch :: Pregnancy Calendar

Very good list of days pregnancy and symptoms...30 days is still early to "see" - I notice a thickening of hte waist first, nipples more prominant, female off feed - some 'morning sickness'....

Lee


----------



## wyominggrandma

Usually, at least with my many years of breeding dogs, the bitches have a CLEAR sticky discharge that usually shows up around the 5 week mark. I have done lots of palpations, but it has to be between days 28-35 and alot of vets are not real good at it.
I always looked for the sticky discharge, even if I tried to convince myself that a girl was pregnant and the discharge just wasn't showing up, it always meant no pregnancy.


----------



## selzer

I freaked out when I saw the "plug" the first time. But that was the only time I actually noticed it, my girls clean themselves up pretty good. I have stealth-pregnancies. And boisterous false pregnancies. 

In a false pregnancy you can get all the signs and symptoms, weight gain, off feed/morning sickness, enlarged nipples, milk sometimes, nesting, and a big fat nothing in the whelping box. 

It is wait and see. or get an ultrasound.


----------



## wolfstraum

wyominggrandma said:


> Usually, at least with my many years of breeding dogs, the bitches have a CLEAR sticky discharge that usually shows up around the 5 week mark. I have done lots of palpations, but it has to be between days 28-35 and alot of vets are not real good at it.
> I always looked for the sticky discharge, even if I tried to convince myself that a girl was pregnant and the discharge just wasn't showing up, it always meant no pregnancy.


Hmm - from Nipples???? I saw this with Csabre - who looks very preggers  I did not ultrasound, but will x-ray for a head count as I like to know what to expect.

Lee


----------



## Rerun

Definitely an ultrasound further along in the pregnancy...if the breeder has bred the dog before, they may notice some signs. But these signs aren't always the same pregnancy to pregnancy (just ask how many women have had different problems/symptoms during their own pregnancies....).

Regarding "being ready." You bred the dog, so you need to act as though she's pregnant and be 100% prepared for a litter of puppies.


----------



## lhczth

For me the slime discharge (from the vulva, Lee, not the nipples  ) has been my most reliable sign other than x-rays after 57 days. My females' vulva have stayed swollen after breeding instead of going back to normal if they were not bred. This can be another early sign if you know your female well.


----------



## Chris Wild

The still swollen vulva and later discharge are things we always look for too and those have been present every time one of our girls has been pregnant. But we also do an ultrasound to make sure, and get a count of the puppies.

If she's 30 days from breeding, it is the right time to do an ultrasound so if you want to know for sure I would schedule her for one.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am sorry, I did not specify. the clear sticky discharge is from the vulva, not the nipples.


----------



## wolfstraum

Csabre had a slight sticky substance from nipples if pressed last week - just a teeny tiny droplet...yes, vulva has definitely been enlarged since breeding - I noticed that a while ago....she has only had one litter 2+ years ago...so it has been a while.....

Lee


----------



## WVGSD

After 30 days gestation, your vet can do a Relaxin level. This is a simple blood test that will tell you if she is pregnant. I do this with my pregnant females and then do an x-ray for a head count around day 58-60.


----------



## Samba

Canine Pregnancy Calendar


The early signs of pregnancy...changes in behavior, appetite changes, vomiting, nipples growing, etc are not diagnostic. They can happen in a false pregnancy also. At the correct week, an experienced vet or breeder may be able to palpate pups. An ultrasound can view pups once developed enough.


----------

